# Underthings...



## nichollecaren (Sep 8, 2009)

So years ago, I was out with a friend who was post baby, trying on formal gowns. She had found an awesome one that looked nice, but somehow didnt flatter her new figure. The sales lady said, 'oh-you just need the right underthings'. 

Now, I am not post baby, but I have bought this very satiny dress and I'm looking for the 'right underthings' too.

I need something that goes up to just  under the bra, and stops about mid thigh...my friend told me about getting a "Spanx" but there are soooo many different ones...I'm confused!

Can any of you lovely ladies suggest a nice one? It has to be seamless and strapless 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thanks!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi, I think this would be the one you are looking for...
Spanx.com - View All Body Shapers - Body Shapers - Hide & Sleek Hi-Rise Body Smoother
It goes from right under the bra to mid thigh!
I also saw them on EBay for cheaper so make sure to check there as well.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 8, 2009)

100% Spanx


----------



## Dr_Girlfriend (Sep 8, 2009)

Yep... What they said!  Spanx are awesome.


----------

